# Upgrading my Nikon D50 kit lense.



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Hello all. As the title suggests I'm wanting to upgrade my kit lense for my D50 at some point. I'm a member on talkphotography but thought I'd try here first as for some reason I'm nervous about getting negative response being I'm a total noob lol. 

Anywho I've been doing searchs bit the more I do the more confused I get. I'm looking, I think, for a telephoto. Don't really have a specific thing I photo just general bits. Came across the nikon 70-300mm and thought hey that's the one. But as per upon further searching I've heard a few bad things about it. Mainly at low light it's not great. However being a noob I'm not sure if i'd really notice it. 

So had anyone got any recommendations??? Really looking at £350 max. 

Cheers guys and gals, Simon.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Which lens do you have with the kit?


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

28-80. It has crossed my mind to just stick with kit lense until I get more pratice in.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Two things here. The first is that your 28-80 will do a completely different job from a 70-300. By all means add the 70-300 but you'll loose the ability of the wider angle of 28mm-80 if you intend on a part exchange.

Secondly the 70-300 is a *zoom* lens, not a telephoto which is fix in length as I understand it.

Be careful of reviews on lenses as they are compiled usually by serious amateurs or professionals. They can be *very* critical whereas in practice the amateur joe bloggs won't notice anything wrong with it. Ultimately no lens will be perfect. HTH


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Cheers fella :thumb:

I'll probably keep the 28-80 because,as you say, I'd end up losing the wide angle of the kit lense.

Had a feeling that would be the case with regards to the reviews.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

IF you are getting a 70-300. It is advantageous to make sure that you get one with VR (vibration reduction). At the loger focal lengths, it will allow you to use bigger apertures than normal and help with the low light.

HTH


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Cheers Gruffs. Will make sure I look for that :thumb:

Out of interest has anyone on here had ago on said lens???


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Have a look at the Nikon 18-200VR. Ticks all the boxes.


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

R32-Simon said:


> Cheers Gruffs. Will make sure I look for that :thumb:
> 
> Out of interest has anyone on here had ago on said lens???


I have a 70-300 AF lens for my D60, so manual focus and no VR. Here's what I've got from it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4066463156


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

These are taken with my D40 and 70-300VR:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Well,

That's made my mind up about the new lens. Don't know about the OP

Ta.

:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I have the Sigma 18-200mm on my D40, pretty much the only lense I use now for everday shots and cars, got mine at a steal for £140 when Jessops were selling them of.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Some cracking pics guys :thumbs: Definatly thinking that the nikon might be the way to go. 

Will it be a manul focus on my D50???


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

No fully Auto.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Totally agree Gruffs :thumbs:

Good Good full auto  Just got to see what they costing now, this is the bit I dont like lol


----------



## Pieface876 (Nov 14, 2008)

D50 has in built auto focus doesn't it? It's annoying that it does, yet the D60 doesn't.

Although, hopefully win the Lottery tonight, and get a D3S


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> These are taken with my D40 and 70-300VR:


Would i be able to take shots like these especially the motorsport pics with lots of practice with a 250mm lens as i have been looking at this one http://www.martinscamerashop.co.uk/canon-ef-s-55-250mm-f4-56-is-244-p.asp the 70-300mm is more than twice the price and i need to get my first zoom soon as i want to get some practice in before Le-Mans.

I am worried i will be to far away from the cars with the 250mm

cheers GAZ DSLR Newbie


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Pieface876 said:


> D50 has in built auto focus doesn't it?


Yup! I love it for that, I can use auto focus on my 50mm f1.8 prime with no issues.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

GAZA62 said:


> Would i be able to take shots like these especially the motorsport pics with lots of practice with a 250mm lens as i have been looking at this one http://www.martinscamerashop.co.uk/canon-ef-s-55-250mm-f4-56-is-244-p.asp the 70-300mm is more than twice the price and i need to get my first zoom soon as i want to get some practice in before Le-Mans.
> 
> I am worried i will be to far away from the cars with the 250mm
> 
> cheers GAZ DSLR Newbie


All the above shots aren't at 300mm, so 250mm should be fine. However the car shots where taken at Knockhill and sometimes even 70mm is to long.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Scotty B said:


> All the above shots aren't at 300mm, so 250mm should be fine. However the car shots where taken at Knockhill and sometimes even 70mm is to long.


Thanks Scotty think i will go for the lens above as the money i will save not buying the 70-300mm will pay for another weekend away getting more shots with the new camera can always upgrade at a later date if i get the hang of photography.


----------



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Hey all.

Never got round to getting a lens in the end because things came up and just didn't have time. However getting back into it again and have found a couple of lens that to me look ok but hoping you guys and gals could cast your eyes over then and let me know if they are any good or weather I should just save and buy a new vr. I'm not sure the two used ones I've found are.

Right they are on this page http://www.parkcameras.com/Article/88/Used-Equipment.html sorry I can't give younthe indvidual links but my iPhone is doing my bloody head in. Ever time I copy the link and go back to this page it resets the page grrrr. Thru are the nikon 55-200mm and the 70-300mm

cheers Simon


----------



## technics100 (Jul 9, 2008)

I would look at the Nikon 18-200mm VR Lens, I had a 18-70, 28-300, 70-300mm all before I got the 18-200mm, I have had it two years and never needed anything else, Its handy not changing lenses all the time too. They are about £375 on ebay, also you can sell your other lens..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2010)

I've just bought the Nikon 55-200mm VR lens for my D40. I did consider the 70-300mm VR (and tried out a friends 70-300 non-VR), but the extra cost and weight put me off a little bit. So far, I am very happy with it and Ken Rockwell seems to like them too .

The extra weight of the 70-300 might not be so much of an issue if you use a tripod or have a heavier camera body, but handheld I felt my D40 was a little too much off balance for my liking. However, I am a photography noob, so perhaps I just need to man up a little bit .
The minimum 55mm focal length keeps the lens more usable without the need to swap over to something wider. I currently feel there is not a massive difference between 200mm and 300mm. Cost was also a major factor for me - I picked a new lens up off an Amazon seller for £130 delivered (I think they are on ebay as Digigood).
VR is a must, especially if you are using the lens handheld at long focal lengths.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Phisp said:


> I've just bought the Nikon 55-200mm VR lens for my D40. I did consider the 70-300mm VR (and tried out a friends 70-300 non-VR), but the extra cost and weight put me off a little bit. So far, I am very happy with it and Ken Rockwell seems to like them too .
> 
> The extra weight of the 70-300 might not be so much of an issue if you use a tripod or have a heavier camera body, but handheld I felt my D40 was a little too much off balance for my liking. However, I am a photography noob, so perhaps I just need to man up a little bit .
> The minimum 55mm focal length keeps the lens more usable without the need to swap over to something wider. I currently feel there is not a massive difference between 200mm and 300mm. Cost was also a major factor for me - I picked a new lens up off an Amazon seller for £130 delivered (I think they are on ebay as Digigood).
> VR is a must, especially if you are using the lens handheld at long focal lengths.


I'm looking for a new lens for my D5000 and looks like this will do the trick I was going to buy an Tamron 70-300 but will stick with the Nikon especially as it has VR:thumb:


----------

